# My cockapoo has allergies!



## TobyJohn (Jan 21, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, Toby started licking at one of his paws. It was right after he'd been to the groomer, so I wondered if she had nicked him and it was bothering him. I couldn't find any injury. I did my best to distract him when he would start licking it, but pretty soon he started going at his other front paw. 

Took him to the vet yesterday, and she said he most likely has allergies. She prescribed Benedryl, and gave us a nice soothing spray for his paws.

I posted about it on Facebook, and so many of my friends suggested that we change his diet. When we adopted him, the woman told us that she feeds Royal Canin to all of her dogs, and that's what we should use. So we did, no questions asked. It's expensive, though! I would be open to changing his diet --- I just don't know how to go about it, and I'm wondering why the vet didn't suggest it. 

I always get great advice on this board, so thanks in advance!!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

There are several foods you can try. Cockers tend to have yeast issues and licking the feet sounds like it's starting. Grain free helps and you can wash his feet in Nizoral shampoo. It's human shampoo but is antifungal. Soap it up and leave it on for ten minutes then rinse off. I've spent the last 13 years keeping on top of my bichons allergies. 
Foods she does well on are the Fromm grain free foods, especially the Salmon Tunalini and also Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diets. You'll have to be sure he's not getting any other treats that aren't grain free. No milk bones or raw hides, anything like that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It could be food or environmental allergies. If you want to try changing his food, I'd go with a grainfree food. I'd keep away from beef and chicken, possibly a limited ingredient food. Some to look at, in no particular order: Wellness Simple, Canidae Pure, Natures Variety LID, Canine Caviar, Zignature, Caliornia Natural grainfree....my first choice would be Natures Variety. Keep a journal of what foods youre feeding. It takes at least two weeks to notice any change once you've fully transitioned over to the new food. Unless you know your dog can chane with no problem, take a week to change over. Be mindful of everything that goes in your dogs mouth. Good luck!


----------



## Puppylover135 (Dec 9, 2014)

Grainless food is also expensive though so be warned. My puppy doesn't have allergies but I give her a grainfree diet of Blue Wilderness Red Meat. She used to throw up after another type of food, so I switched to this diet. It's about 65 bucks for a big bag where I live.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I would also keep a look out on your dogs ears as cockers have known issues with ear infections (yeast and others). I would go grain free as it is often the cause of most (not all) issues I have seen with that breed. The only other thing I can think of is using a water bottle as the water source- as water is another common way that they get infections.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

food being expensive is different for everyone; what is expensive for you probably isnt for me. Not all grainfree food is expensive but not all grainfrees are equal. You get what you pay for. There are some grain inclusives tht I'd feed over some grainfrees.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As SirviRavenWind suggested, watch for ear infections ... then can go hand and hand with allergies.

While you're looking for food suggestions, you mght ask the Vet about alternate allergy meds, such as over the counter generic Claritin or Zyrtec ... they can be fairly inexpensive, but each one works in a slightly different method or different issues.


----------



## TobyJohn (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, everybody! Right after seeing the vet, it actually got worse. We were vigilant about the Benedryl doses, as well as the soothing spray. Last night, we noticed that he was doing so much better! I'm hoping that this is all it will take, and that we won't have to change foods or anything more drastic.


----------

